# purdue



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Perdue, is that the hull model or the manufacturers name?

Don't see it in the USCG database

http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/mic1.aspx?company=p&sort=company&pg=202


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

title says manufacturer is Purdue.
I dont think it's homemade but maybe a typo. I'll try to get some pics. 
Thanks Brett.


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Perdue is a mako flats boat.


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Mako


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Some years ago I built a few rods for Perdue-Dean... They were located at Ocean Reef in Key Largo then... I've fished on the Perdue skiff (also many years ago). It was a Mako hull with a full custom interior (and just a bit heavy...). The one I was on and the ones I've seen were darned nearly entirely decked over. All that extra stuff to make it a fancy bonefish guide's boat also made it heavy and slow in my opinion. I haven't seen one in years, now. I last saw one in the early seventies, say 1974....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35367

http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3869

http://www.mako-boats.com/past-model-specs/view-specs.cfm?modelyear=1968

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1239387510

(top of page) http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22234&whichpage=10

(bottom of page) http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22234&whichpage=6

just for fun...http://www.jhnewsandguide.com/print.php?art_id=4713&pid=news


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the postings Brett... those threads pretty much say it all... By the way the guy many, many club members and fishing guides went to for custom glass work (if you're going to be re-working a skiff from the ground up) way back then was Bill Aman. He started in boat building as a laborer for the old Challenger factory in the mid-fifties and eventually became a small builder himself. The hulls he built went under the Aman Plastics banner out of Dania. He's retired now but still active with the Tropical Anglers Club. He taught me what little I know about boat building, repairing, and modifying. I worked on most of my early hulls in his shop in my spare time when he had space.... I still see him occasionally out of Flamingo on one of his boats.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I know that Hal Chittum built a guide skiff for himself back when out of a Mako 17 hull and decked/consoled it. Now he builds the Islamorada 18 after owning part of Hell's Bay in the beginning.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Some years ago I built a few rods for Perdue-Dean... They were located at Ocean Reef in Key Largo then... I've fished on the Perdue skiff (also many years ago). It was a Mako hull with a full custom interior (and just a bit heavy...). The one I was on and the ones I've seen were darned nearly entirely decked over. All that extra stuff to make it a fancy bonefish guide's boat also made it heavy and slow in my opinion. I haven't seen one in years, now. I last saw one in the early seventies, say 1974....


Yep your exactly right. Pete Perdue of Perdue Dean was a Mako dealer at ocean Reef Club and had the boat built for some guides there. It was full decked and it had hatches that lifted up so you could sit down. She was heavy and a beast to pole. But Id love to have one for a rebuild.


----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Yep your exactly right. Pete Perdue of Perdue Dean was a Mako dealer at ocean Reef Club and had the boat built for some guides there. It was full decked and it had hatches that lifted up so you could sit down. She was heavy and a beast to pole. But Id love to have one for a rebuild.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

crozb said:


> A friend of mine has purdue flats boat from the 70's. Does anyone have any info on it? I tried Google and it didn't come up with much.


Still need info?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Back from the dead... The last time I posted on this thread - was twelve years ago now....


----------

